# Christian Kempo - Short Form



## Yondanchris (Jun 20, 2012)

[video] http://youtu.be/KzOpmXL2RT4[/video]

Trinity Karate for Christ  Christian Kempo, 
 who we are;

 Senior Instructor (SIFU) Christopher Stewart
 Head Instructor - Advisor (SIGUNG) Clark D. Cole
 Junior Instructor - Advisor (SIFU) Jack D. Cole

 Siha Katrina Paglinawan
 Sihing Albert Hung 

 We use the Chinese designations on a daily basis, each persons rank is  less 
important than when they joined the family of Kempo.

 Our Lineage/s,
 American Kenpo - Ed Parker - Pat Salantri  Clark Cole  Chris Stewart
 Shaolin Kempo  Nick Cerio  Fred Villarri  Charles Matterra  Greg Jones  Chris Stewart
 Christian Kempo  Chris Stewart 

 What we teach,
 54 core basic techniques through 1st black belt.
 Short and Long  Form.
 17 Sets (Organized Basics)

 Our prime training method is;

 Break Stance and Contact Resistance methods.
 Break Stance is motion based ground up Kenpo Karate. 
 "Hips control feet, feet control hands, elbows aim strikes and knees aim kicks". 
 Contact Resistance is a hands on method of training that relies on  realistic and focused 
attacks that highlight the strengths and  weaknesses of your techniques and the basics within them. 
Hot Hands  served here!

 If you want to see how I approach Kempo, go to you tube and type in Christian Kempo. 

 For more information please visit our website: www.trinitykarateforchrist.com 

 Christian Kempo Taught Here, 
 Chris Stewart S.I. (Christian Kempo)


----------

